# Shampoo video from Soapee.com



## Candybee (Mar 24, 2017)

One of the reasons I wanted to learn to make ls was so I could eventually make liquid shampoo soap. However after reading some of the threads about ls being too harsh I am looking for ways to make it and found this video: http://soapee.com/resources

Is this something I can do? I assume I would need a preservative? grapefruit seed extract? a germaben? I ask because it won't be just for personal use as I hope to be able to sell it too.

Am I on the wrong track? If so would someone point me in the direction of learning more about making shampoo? Thank you!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 24, 2017)

Check out swiftcraftymonkey. She has a recipe for a shampoo bar (solid shampoo, but not soap). Doriettafarm made one for me and I LOVE it.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 24, 2017)

I second swifty's blog. Check it out!

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=Shampoo


----------



## Candybee (Mar 24, 2017)

I have bar shampoo soap that I have been making for about 4 yrs now and love it. Its the only thing I use on my hair and I love it! I will check out swiftcraftmonkey for the recipe because anytime I can perfect something I already use I am always up for that.

But I am still wanting to learn more about liquid shampoo and hoping someone may have some advice or tips?


----------



## Candybee (Mar 24, 2017)

Actually, swiftcraftmonkey has a lot of cool info on different liquid shampoos and what they are and why they are different. I am learning a lot there. But I am a glutton for info and as many resources as I can digest..... so if anyone has any more tips for me or places to research I would love to check them out. thanks.


----------

